# Southern New Jersey???



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any good support groups in the southern nj area, specifically burlington county region. I've never been to any sort of group and would like a great place to start. ops 

also, has anyone here ever been to the philly sa group on meetup.com?


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi eyes, check your Mailbox.


----------

